# First Look: Rome 390 Boss Bindings



## RightCoastShred

After unboxing these bindings and fitting them with my boot heres my initial review of the bindings: 

Binding Adjustability: The adjustability is great on these, my only complaint is that the highback has limited adjustment. The high back has two holes on each side and there are 3 holes on each side of the bindings which is a total of 12 mounting combos per binding, but even though i have rome boots(they should fit perfect with the rome bindings) i coundn't get the fit i wanted, but i may be too picky.

Straps: The ankle strap feels like a memory foam gel. You can barely notice it when you strap in. The toe stap is also great and i got a perfect fit with my boots.

Highbacks: The highbacks are a med-soft flex, perfect for somebody like me who is more park oriented.

Binding Flex: The v-rocker baseplate should be perfect with a rocker board, but i havent rode these yet...

Ratchets: Pretty good the ankle is very smooth, but the toe seems to lock up sometimes.

Personal Thoughts: Good, solid binding. I like these better than my forces. Picked these up for $130 and the reg. price is $230 so i couldn't be happier. The straps are the selling point. So comfortable. Anybody should check these out they definitely live up to all the hype.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Are these 2013?


----------



## RightCoastShred

2012s i shouldn't have put "First Look" in the title. The 2012s are relatively the same as the 13s but the 13s have a new toe strap


----------



## hktrdr

RightCoastShred said:


> After unboxing these bindings and fitting them with my boot heres my initial review of the bindings:
> 
> Binding Adjustability: The adjustability is great on these, my only complaint is that the highback has limited adjustment. The high back has two holes on each side and there are 3 holes on each side of the bindings which is a total of 12 mounting combos per binding, but even though i have rome boots(they should fit perfect with the rome bindings) i coundn't get the fit i wanted, but i may be too picky.
> 
> Straps: The ankle strap feels like a memory foam gel. You can barely notice it when you strap in. The toe stap is also great and i got a perfect fit with my boots.
> 
> Highbacks: The highbacks are a med-soft flex, perfect for somebody like me who is more park oriented.
> 
> Binding Flex: The v-rocker baseplate should be perfect with a rocker board, but i havent rode these yet...
> 
> Ratchets: Pretty good the ankle is very smooth, but the toe seems to lock up sometimes.
> 
> Personal Thoughts: Good, solid binding. I like these better than my forces. Picked these up for $130 and the reg. price is $230 so i couldn't be happier. The straps are the selling point. So comfortable. Anybody should check these out they definetly live up to all the hype.


Adding a couple of things (I have been riding these bindings for a year):
- Highback adjustability: To clarify if the above the comment is not clear, the limited adjustability refers to the high back rotation (not going to get into the debate here whether one should have high back rotation at all or whether it is pointless with asymmetrical highbacks).
- Flex: While the highback is average flex/pretty forgiving, the baseplate is actually pretty responsive - very similar to the Union Contact Pros in that respect.
- Straps: Agree with the comments. The ankle strap is super cushy but still really supportive and responsive - I rate it similarly to the Burton Asym Strap. The little rubber that holds the ankle strap out of the way when putting on the board is a bit fiddly to set up (and feels like it might break) but actually works well. The toe strap surprised me - it looks a bit simple out of the box and I was worried, but it really conforms and adheres to the toe of my boot very well.

Re. the match with rocker boards, I agree with conclusion but not with the logic: It is not not the Vrocker baseplate (which helps with flex on all types of boards) but the foot bed canting that makes these a particularly good match with rocker.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I've had a review of these out now for like 2 seasons.


----------



## OzSnow

RightCoastShred said:


> Picked these up for $130 and the reg. price is $230 so i couldn't be happier.


where u get these for $130? (new i assume?)


----------



## RightCoastShred

i got last years model from my local shop, and yes they're new


----------



## hktrdr

If anybody is keen, I have a spare pair of last year's Boss 390s in the Decade Collection color scheme that I would let go at $130 + shipping. Completely unused - only mounted once and immediately taken off for storage. Will also post them in the Buy/Sell section when I get around to it.


----------



## Cyfer

I'm currently using the 2013 in the Green color way. The subtitle changes on the bindings are noticeable from a friend of mines 2012. The biggest is the toe strap with the "X" pattern grip. One of the very best toe straps I've ridden to date. And I've tried a few, Burton, Forum, Ride, Tech-Nine, and Union. Out of all of them I like these the best because you can ride them anyway you like without re-adjusting anything. They also grip the boot well and don't ride up. 

Other than that they are pretty much the same as 2012. The review above is about the same as for 2013. On a side note I love the canted baseplates and I'm currently riding them at 2 degrees but I'm going to try 3.5 degrees very soon. 

My only issue with them besides the rotation above is that I find you have to ride this binding with a but of forward lean. If its set to zero the high back rides too far back and your heel side turns suffer from it. Other than that I'm liking them a lot. No other issues as of yet.


----------

